# Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?



## Moritzz94 (17. August 2010)

*Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

Moin Community

ich will mir demnächst den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition kaufen und bin mir nicht sicher was er für eine Kühlung braucht. Besonders weil ich ihn noch oc will.


MfG Moritzz94


----------



## Fatpet (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

Wie viel willst du ausgeben?
Wäre eine WaKü eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Own3r (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

Am besten wäre ein Towerkühler, nur der muss in dein Gehäuse passen.

Auswahl wäre: Scythe Mugen 2, Scythe Yasya, Prolimatech Megahalems.

Als "Geheimtipp" wäre da noch die Corsair H50/H70.


----------



## Moritzz94 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

Mein Gehäuse hat 20 cm breite aber da muss ja noch das mainboard eingebaut werden

Ich will eig. nich mehr als nen fuffi dafür ausgeben

EDIT: der Prolimatech Megahalems passt nicht auf den sockel!!!

MfG


----------



## Fatpet (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

Dann rate ich dir zu einem Scythe Mugen 2, eventuell kaufst du dir noch einen leiseren Lüfter dazu.
Wenn dein Gehäuse ausreichend belüftet ist, reicht das gut aus.


----------



## Moritzz94 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

auch wenn ich übertakte?

hab ein antec nine hundred two... ich glaub des is ausreichend belüftet... 
(3X120mm + 1X 200(!)mm) 

aber der mugen is ja 16 cm groß!! Ist mein Gehäuse nich zu klein???


----------



## captain iglu (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

klar reicht der auch beim übertakten
einen neuen lüfter musst du auch nicht kaufen der gefällt mir persönlich besser als silentwings
20cm sind genug (etwa 1cm für abstandshalter + 2cm für mainboard+kühlerbefestigung) 
der kühler passt auch in mein sharkoon revenge (nicht sonderlich groß) deshalb keine sorge 
einziger minuspunkt ist, dass er ******** aussieht (find ich zumindest)
aber er kühlt wirklich sehr gut für nur 30€

exceptional value...


----------



## rabensang (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

Schau auch nach dem Matterhorn oder dem Venomous X. Obwohl letzterer 
einen leicht konvexen Boden hat, kannst du ihn getrost auf dem Phenom II einsetzen. Dank der 
durchdachten Halterung für den AMD Sockel, sind die Montagemöglichkeiten genau so hoch wie 
bei dem Intelsockel. das heisst, dass du den Venomous X in allen Richtungen verbauen kannst. 
Thermalright ist der einzige Hersteller, der sowas ermöglicht. Noctua bietet bei den Modellen 
NH-U12P und NH-U9P ebenfalls ein separates Montagekit an, was ähnliche Flexibilität bringt.


----------



## facehugger (17. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

P/L-mäßig ist der Scythe Mugen2/Yasya nicht zu toppen und reicht für deinen 1090T dicke. Auch mit OC


----------



## Rainbow007 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

Hab selbst den Cpu und das gleiche Gehäuse mit meinem Mugen 2 Rev B bleibt der CPU schön kühl.

Durch den Mugen 2 ist es aber nicht mehr möglich den optionalen Seitenlüfter zu installieren.


----------



## Rocksteak (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

Seitenlüfter behindern die Kühlung sowieso mehr, als dass sie helfen.

Aber der Mugen ist auf jeden Fall auch meine Empfehlung.


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

Sofern der Preis im Vordergrund steht und kaufentscheidend ist, würde ich auch zum *Scythe Yasya* greifen - ist wirklich ein sehr attraktives Bundle.

Ansonsten bietet Noctua mit dem *NH-U12P* ein qualitativ hochwertiges Komplettset an (AMD: Kühler ist frei ausrichtbar), welches insbesondere mit langsam drehenden Lüftern leicht bessere Werte als der Yasya erzielt.

Übrigens ist aus AMD-Sicht der NH-U12P vorteilhafter als der *NH-U12P SE2* (2 Lüfter, neues SecuFirm2-Montagesystem), da für die überarbeitete Version das optionale *Montagekit NM-A90* kostenlos über den Support angefordert werden muss, um eine um 90 Grad gedrehte Montage zu ermöglichen. _*Kurzum: Intel NH-U12P SE2 & AMD ruhig NH-U12P.*_

Preis-/Leistungssieger dürfte jedoch der Yasya sein - was hier fürs liebe Geld geboten wird, kann sich mehr als nur sehen lassen.


----------



## Perry (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*



rabensang schrieb:


> Schau auch nach dem Matterhorn oder dem Venomous X. Obwohl letzterer
> einen leicht konvexen Boden hat, kannst du ihn getrost auf dem Phenom II einsetzen. Dank der
> durchdachten Halterung für den AMD Sockel, sind die Montagemöglichkeiten genau so hoch wie
> bei dem Intelsockel. das heisst, dass du den Venomous X in allen Richtungen verbauen kannst.
> Thermalright ist der einzige Hersteller, der sowas ermöglicht.


 
Meinen Danamics Superlegara kann ich auch um 90° verdreht einbauen, der ist als Kühler auch extrem gut, nur der sprengt deine Finanzvorstellungen schon ein wenig


----------



## serafen (20. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

*@Perry*
... und davon abgesehen: der Danamics LMX Superleggera bietet allenfalls dieselbe Kühlleistung wie die aktuell stärksten Tower-Kühler - kommt im direkten Vergleich schlechter weg; dem gegenüber stehen 1,5 kg und ein schlechtes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis - das reißt auch die variable Sockelausrichtung nicht mehr ...


----------



## Perry (21. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

Kann schon sein, ich merke auch keinen Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Lüfter, aber ich wollte es einfach mal ausprobieren, zumal die lieben Herrn Redakteure den als Leistungsfähigsten Luftkühler eingestuft haben. Das man den drehen kann habe ich erst beim Einbau bemerkt. 
Was die Preis Leistung angeht, ist einem Scythe Mugen 2 haushoch unterlegen, aber ich fand es ne lustige Spielerrei, warum also nicht


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

*ggg* Die Einstellung find' ich gut


----------



## Moritzz94 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*

Danke für eure antworten! DIe haben mir sehr geholfen! Ich hab jetzt den Mugen bestellt.

@ rabensang: Da der mugen (von oben gesehen) quadratisch ist kann man sich aussuchen , an welcher seite man den Lüfter montieren will. So kann man auch die Luftströmung einstellen

MfG Moritzz94


----------



## thysol (22. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für den Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition?*



Moritzz94 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den Mugen bestellt.



Eine gute Wahl.


----------

